# Triceps belly/Triceps horseshoe



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Ok This could just be a nomenclature (naming) thing..

but what muscle is the "belly" and what's the "horseshoe" I thought the triceps belly refers to the "peak" of the tricps when doing a front double biceps pose- and the horse shoe was the whole muscle, that starts behind the delt, and inserts by the elbow.. is there a difference between the "belly" and the "horseshoe" (this is why the latin names of muscles are good! LOL)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

the horseshoe is the whole shape of the tricep. and the belly is what stops me seeing my c0ck and balls


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> the horseshoe is the whole shape of the tricep. and the belly is what stops me seeing my c0ck and balls


is that when you hug yourself?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

the long head is the belly i thought.and outer tricep.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I have no idea. All I know is that bingo wings make it look like you have massive triceps.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I was always led to believe that the lateral head of the tricep was the 'horseshoe' and the long head the 'belly'. But after reading this thread I'm starting to doubt it myself.


----------



## gringo (Jul 13, 2009)

The horseshoe is the shape made by the lateral and long heads joined at the top and then running down the side and the back of the arm.

Most famously depicted in this picture of Lee Priest's arm. Even Tom Platz is impressed:










I think the belly usually refers to the long head on its own.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

****** said:


> The horseshoe is the shape made by the lateral and long heads joined at the top and then running down the side and the back of the arm.
> 
> Most famously depicted in this picture of Lee Priest's arm. Even Tom Platz is impressed:
> 
> ...


Nice picture


----------



## scout (Feb 27, 2008)

****** said:


> The horseshoe is the shape made by the lateral and long heads joined at the top and then running down the side and the back of the arm.
> 
> Most famously depicted in this picture of Lee Priest's arm. Even Tom Platz is impressed:
> 
> ...


Nice croissant on the back of his arm


----------

